# [Solucionado] Driver libre Radeon bajo rendimiento.

## Frikiman34

Hola comunidad! Soy nuevo (tanto en la comunidad como en el uso de Gentoo), y he tenido un problema al terminar de instalar el entorno gráfico....

Mi problema es un muy bajo rendimiento de la tarjeta gráfca (Ati Radeon HD 6770) tanto con kwin como con la acceleración gráfica en general: Si lo comparo con archlinux (la cua tiene el mismo kernel que tiene gentoo, el kernel 3.13.4, además también uso el driver libre.) en arch Minecraft va a una media de 60fps, mientras que en gentoo baja a los 20fps; kwin (uso kde) en arch va fluido y en gentoo va a tirones; o los vídeos HD en arch a penas consume un 10% de CPU, mietras que en gentoo consume un 40%!!!   ¿A que se debe esta diferencia de rendimiento gráfico si uso el mismo driver y el mismo kernel en ambos?  :Rolling Eyes:   ¿Puede deberse a que no tengo como useflag "dri"?.  Ya he reinstalado gentoo muchas veces y me ha pasado siempre lo mismo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gracias de antemano!!!   :Very Happy:  [/code]Last edited by Frikiman34 on Sun Apr 20, 2014 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

bienvenido !

supongo que estará mal configurada la aceleración por hardware, puedes leer mas aqui -> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Hardware_3D_acceleration_guide

suerte y saluetes

----------

## ensarman

algun firmware que no hayas instalado talvez???

emerge linux-firmware

----------

## Frikiman34

ensarman, no, el firmware lo instalé con ese mismo comando...

gringo, Ya leí el articulo de la wiki sin ningún resultado (de hecho creo que lo único que no había hecho según la wiki es configurar manualmente el xorg, pero no es necesario siempre y cuando tenga añadido al grupo video mi ususario, no?)

Voy a probar a reinstalar gentoo definiendo desde el principio las usesflags "dri pcmcia udev video" haber si es que son necesarias o algo   :Rolling Eyes:   ¿Podria ser esto lo que me falla?

----------

## ensarman

no reinstales gentoo, en ese caso cambia las USE y haz 

emerge -eDN world

hasta ahora no me ha tocado reinstalar gentoo, esa es una de las grandes ventajas de esta distro  :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

Antes que nada, bienvenido.

No hace falta reinstalar Gentoo ni nada que se le parezca. Así no vas a arreglar nada.

En primer lugar, para poder solucionar el problema tenemos que saber cual es. Un buen comienzo es pegar la salida de los comandos siguientes aquí.

```
$ glxinfo | head

$ dmesg

$ lspci | grep -i vga
```

Eso por ahora, después quizás necesitemos ver también tus logs de X.

----------

## ensarman

tmbien no caeria ma un

emerge --info

----------

## Frikiman34

Efectivamente, lo de reinstalar no a hecho nada (ahora tengo gentoo con twm, con las uses flags nuevas y todo contnua igual)....

Estoy instalando firefox, cuando termine paso la información  :Smile: 

----------

## Frikiman34

glxinfo | head 

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

Con el comando dmesg sale

[    3.077664] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.077811] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SanDisk SDSSDHP0 X211 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.078145] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 125045424 512-byte logical blocks: (64.0 GB/59.6 GiB)

[    3.078300] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.078303] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.078352] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.078920]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    3.079628] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.081730] scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GH50N    B104 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.086280] ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.090885] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.090887] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.091144] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.115022] ata5.00: ATA-8: ST31500341AS, CC4G, max UDMA/133

[    3.115024] ata5.00: 2930277168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    3.157026] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.157143] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31500341AS     CC4G PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.157486] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 2930277168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

[    3.157594] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    3.157596] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.157648] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.231715]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 < sdb5 sdb6 >

[    3.232585] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.266466] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    3.388192] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.388261] sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    3.388325] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    3.595110] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    3.638522] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    3.747679] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    3.927730] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    3.927732] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    3.989391] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    4.032472] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    4.069354] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    4.099057] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    4.129016] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    4.160443] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    4.253889] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    4.321461] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    4.322718] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    4.381286] megasas: 06.700.06.00-rc1 Sat. Aug. 31 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    4.417351] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.06.00.08-k.

[    4.471936] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.43

[    4.471938] Copyright(c) 2004-2013 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    4.543792] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    4.596867] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    4.597014] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    4.597065] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    4.597132] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    4.598900] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    4.600939] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    4.601078] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.601083] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    4.601087] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    4.601098] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    4.601134] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe8ff800

[    4.617809] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.617911] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.617914] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.617916] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.617917] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    4.617918] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    4.618176] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.618189] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    4.618482] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.618488] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    4.618492] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    4.618503] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    4.618537] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xfe8ff400

[    4.637834] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.637930] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.637933] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.637934] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.637936] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    4.637937] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    4.638157] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.638170] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    4.710992] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    4.748497] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    4.785611] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    4.823308] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    4.823314] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    4.828592] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.828596] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.828601] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.828605] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.828609] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.828614] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.828618] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.828838] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.828841] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.828843] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    4.828844] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    4.828846] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0

[    4.829064] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.829077] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.829210] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    4.829213] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    4.832177] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    4.832180] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.832182] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    4.832183] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    4.832184] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0

[    4.832391] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.832405] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.917853] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    4.917855] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    5.242935] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    5.243047] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.27.0-ioctl (2013-10-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    5.368466] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    5.408573] usb 2-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    5.523768] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    5.559747] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=18a5, idProduct=0400

[    5.559750] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    5.559751] usb 2-2: Product: USB 3.0 Desktop HD

[    5.559753] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Verbatim

[    5.559754] usb 2-2: SerialNumber: 306219161687

[    5.560081] usb-storage 2-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    5.560126] scsi8 : usb-storage 2-2:1.0

[    5.563653] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    5.615472] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    5.698862] usb 2-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    5.788929] raid6: sse2x1    4037 MB/s

[    5.861266] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=18e3, idProduct=9106

[    5.861269] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    5.861271] usb 2-4: Product: Mass Storage Device

[    5.861272] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Generic

[    5.861273] usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 18E391066476

[    5.861570] usb-storage 2-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    5.861632] scsi9 : usb-storage 2-4:1.0

[    5.959050] raid6: sse2x2    7099 MB/s

[    6.129282] raid6: sse2x4    7955 MB/s

[    6.129283] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (7955 MB/s)

[    6.129284] raid6: using intx1 recovery algorithm

[    6.152354] xor: measuring software checksum speed

[    6.249372]    prefetch64-sse: 13208.800 MB/sec

[    6.349461]    generic_sse: 12567.200 MB/sec

[    6.349462] xor: using function: prefetch64-sse (13208.800 MB/sec)

[    6.357563] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    6.357565] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    6.357566] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    6.401514] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    6.442102] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    6.483222] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    6.532620] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    6.587916] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    6.587918] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    6.587919] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    6.587919] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    6.639086] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[    6.693517] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    6.693519] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    6.694676] PTP clock support registered

[    6.702387] tg3.c:v3.134 (Sep 16, 2013)

[    6.707240] libphy: tg3 mdio bus: probed

[    6.707243] tg3 0000:02:00.0: No PHY devices

[    6.707360] tg3 0000:02:00.0: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting

[    6.752369] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    6.870671] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- SD/MMC           1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    6.871308] scsi 9:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic- Compact Flash    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    6.871923] scsi 9:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic- SM/xD-Picture    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[    6.872673] scsi 9:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic- MS/MS-Pro        1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[   10.648217] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST1000DM 005 HD103SJ      1AJ1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[   10.648762] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[   10.649259] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[   10.649648] sd 9:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[   10.649959] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[   10.650088] sd 9:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

[   10.650582] sd 9:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

[   10.650960] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[   10.650963] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 1f 00 00 08

[   10.651965] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found

[   10.651967] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.654724] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found

[   10.654726] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.654824] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   10.655225]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

[   10.656219] sd 9:0:0:1: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   10.656851] sd 9:0:0:2: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   10.657479] sd 9:0:0:3: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   10.658337] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found

[   10.658339] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.658341] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[   17.399998] EXT3-fs (sdb6): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   17.400287] EXT2-fs (sdb6): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   17.481856] EXT4-fs (sdb6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   19.288482] systemd-udevd[15486]: starting version 208

[   19.716521] ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1

[   19.870122] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[   19.873239] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3

[   19.873277] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   19.873324] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

[   19.873346] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   19.906321] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[   19.908965] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[   19.909089] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[   19.909115] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[   19.987672] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

[   19.987729] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[   19.987737] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[   19.987753] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfe8fe000

[   20.027380] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

[   20.047423] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   20.047426] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   20.047428] usb usb5: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[   20.047429] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo ohci_hcd

[   20.047431] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[   20.047546] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.047577] hub 5-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[   20.047806] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.1: OHCI PCI host controller

[   20.047811] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[   20.047826] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.1: irq 16, io mem 0xfe8fd000

[   20.107449] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   20.107452] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   20.107454] usb usb6: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[   20.107455] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo ohci_hcd

[   20.107456] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

[   20.107581] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.107603] hub 6-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[   20.107928] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[   20.107934] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[   20.107971] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe8fc000

[   20.134775] dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

[   20.139151] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   20.167538] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   20.167541] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   20.167543] usb usb7: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[   20.167544] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo ohci_hcd

[   20.167546] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[   20.167659] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.167675] hub 7-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[   20.167886] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.1: OHCI PCI host controller

[   20.167892] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[   20.167908] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.1: irq 18, io mem 0xfe8fb000

[   20.227610] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   20.227612] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   20.227614] usb usb8: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[   20.227615] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo ohci_hcd

[   20.227617] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[   20.227738] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.227752] hub 8-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[   20.227953] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: OHCI PCI host controller

[   20.227958] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[   20.227974] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfe8fa000

[   20.287664] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   20.287666] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   20.287668] usb usb9: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[   20.287669] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo ohci_hcd

[   20.287670] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[   20.287786] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   20.287803] hub 9-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   20.287919] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

[   20.287957] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Auxiliary SMBus Host Controller at 0xb20

[   20.335930] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[   20.335933] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[   20.377319] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[   20.377376] checking generic (d0000000 5b0000) vs hw (d0000000 10000000)

[   20.377377] fb: conflicting fb hw usage radeondrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver

[   20.377422] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[   20.377698] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (JUNIPER 0x1002:0x68B8 0x1002:0x3000).

[   20.377712] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFE9E0000

[   20.377713] [drm] register mmio size: 131072

[   20.382000] ATOM BIOS: JUNIPER

[   20.382043] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[   20.382044] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF

[   20.382045] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[   20.382046] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[   20.382108] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 4092436 kiB

[   20.382109] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[   20.382109] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[   20.382114] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[   20.382128] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[   20.382129] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[   20.393660] usb 5-3: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[   20.409847] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[   20.411008] [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

[   20.425275] [drm] Loading JUNIPER Microcode

[   20.490605] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000000025D000).

[   20.490686] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[   20.490688] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff8800ceb20c00

[   20.490690] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff8800ceb20c0c

[   20.491413] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x000000000005c418 and cpu addr 0xffffc90011e1c418

[   20.491414] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   20.491415] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   20.491430] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

[   20.491439] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[   20.491457] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[   20.507660] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   20.507716] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   20.582830] usb 5-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0461, idProduct=4d65

[   20.582833] usb 5-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   20.582835] usb 5-3: Product: USB Optical Mouse

[   20.590066] input: USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/input/input6

[   20.590174] hid-generic 0003:0461:4D65.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.0-3/input0

[   20.705048] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   20.705051] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[   20.705108] [drm] Enabling audio 0 support

[   20.705144] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   20.705164] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   20.733968] usb 6-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[   20.876692] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[   20.877107] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[   20.877108] [drm] Connector 0:

[   20.877109] [drm]   DP-1

[   20.877109] [drm]   HPD4

[   20.877110] [drm]   DDC: 0x6440 0x6440 0x6444 0x6444 0x6448 0x6448 0x644c 0x644c

[   20.877111] [drm]   Encoders:

[   20.877111] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[   20.877112] [drm] Connector 1:

[   20.877112] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

[   20.877113] [drm]   HPD5

[   20.877114] [drm]   DDC: 0x6430 0x6430 0x6434 0x6434 0x6438 0x6438 0x643c 0x643c

[   20.877114] [drm]   Encoders:

[   20.877115] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[   20.877115] [drm] Connector 2:

[   20.877116] [drm]   DVI-I-1

[   20.877117] [drm]   HPD1

[   20.877118] [drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c

[   20.877118] [drm]   Encoders:

[   20.877118] [drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[   20.877119] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[   20.877120] [drm] Connector 3:

[   20.877120] [drm]   DVI-I-2

[   20.877121] [drm]   HPD6

[   20.877122] [drm]   DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c

[   20.877122] [drm]   Encoders:

[   20.877122] [drm]     DFP4: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[   20.877123] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[   20.877158] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[   20.884900] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[   20.932171] usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04ca, idProduct=0027

[   20.932173] usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   20.932174] usb 6-1: Product: USB Multimedia Keyboard

[   20.932175] usb 6-1: Manufacturer: Lite-On Technology Corp.

[   20.940403] input: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input7

[   20.940485] hid-generic 0003:04CA:0027.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:12.1-1/input0

[   20.953240] input: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.1/input/input8

[   20.953368] hid-generic 0003:04CA:0027.0003: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:12.1-1/input1

[   20.958338] [drm] fb mappable at 0xD045E000

[   20.958340] [drm] vram apper at 0xD0000000

[   20.958340] [drm] size 8294400

[   20.958341] [drm] fb depth is 24

[   20.958342] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[   20.958411] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   20.975387] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[   20.982658] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[   20.982660] radeon 0000:01:00.0: registered panic notifier

[   20.982664] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.36.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[   22.383823] EXT4-fs (sdb6): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   29.916346] type=1006 audit(1393538969.780:2): pid=16028 uid=0 old auid=4294967295 new auid=0 old ses=4294967295 new ses=1 res=1

[  278.868161] type=1006 audit(1393539218.480:3): pid=16029 uid=0 old auid=4294967295 new auid=0 old ses=4294967295 new ses=2 res=1

[  488.020050] waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade

[  488.020427] waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade

[  488.020781] waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade

[  488.021088] waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade

[  488.043980] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[  488.043986] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[  488.046675] PTP clock support registered

[  488.056942] tg3.c:v3.134 (Sep 16, 2013)

[  488.066794] libphy: tg3 mdio bus: probed

[  488.097642] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM57788) rev 57780001] (PCI Express) MAC address 78:2b:cb:88:f5:e5

[  488.097651] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: attached PHY driver [Broadcom BCM57780] (mii_bus:phy_addr=200:01)

[  488.097659] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[  488.097665] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

[  488.154115] systemd-udevd[16843]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[  488.162191] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[  489.095970] tg3 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Link is down

[  490.096868] tg3 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

[  490.096877] tg3 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[  518.805039] waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade

[  518.855345] waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade

[  518.855742] waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade

[  518.858798] waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade

[  518.867604] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[  518.867610] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[  518.868305] PTP clock support registered

[  518.869990] tg3.c:v3.134 (Sep 16, 2013)

[  518.874701] libphy: tg3 mdio bus: probed

[  518.898697] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM57788) rev 57780001] (PCI Express) MAC address 78:2b:cb:88:f5:e5

[  518.898706] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: attached PHY driver [Broadcom BCM57780] (mii_bus:phy_addr=200:01)

[  518.898714] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

[  518.898721] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

[  518.935079] systemd-udevd[16920]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[  518.935617] tg3 0000:02:00.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[  519.896960] tg3 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Link is down

[  520.897894] tg3 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

[  520.897903] tg3 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[ 1156.571636] NET: Registered protocol family 10

Con  lspci | grep -i vga sale

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper XT [Radeon HD 5770]

----------

## Frikiman34

Con emerge --info

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.13.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.5-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1055T_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8184872 total,   7267128 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 26 Feb 2014 14:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at"

LANG="es_ES"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb video vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## ensarman

mira loco que justo tuve que solucionar un problema parecido pero en archlinux y lo hice usando metodo de aceleracion glamour

la tarjeta grafica es de la serie  HD 5xxxx

no se que tal te irá...

Modifica o crea el archivo donde se especique el driver

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-radeon.conf

```

Section "Module"

   Load "dri2"

   Load "glamoregl" 

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "My Graphics Card"

   Driver   "radeon"

   Option   "AccelMethod"           "glamor"

   Option   "EnablePageFlip"        "on"  #supported on all R/RV/RS4xx and older hardware, and set on by default

   Option   "RenderAccel"           "on"  #enabled by default on all radeon hardware

   Option   "ColorTiling"           "on"  #enabled by default on RV300 and later radeon cards

   Option   "AccelDFS"              "on"  #default is off, read the radeon manpage for more information

EndSection
```

mas info : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI

----------

## Frikiman34

He hecho lo que me has dicho, ensarman, pero todo continua igual....

esto es lo que muestra /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3                                                                                                                

Release Date: 2013-09-12                                                                                                             

[  8338.995] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0                                                                                       

[  8338.997] Build Operating System: Linux 3.13.4-1-ARCH x86_64 Gentoo                                                               

[  8338.999] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo! 3.13.5-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Feb 26 15:35:24 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64                                                                                                                                

[  8338.999] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.13.5-gentoo root=UUID=587e9cde-6829-4a22-a2a6-bc274e1f7492 ro                                                                                                                                

[  8339.003] Build Date: 26 February 2014  04:31:22PM                                                                                

[  8339.006]                                                                                                                         

[  8339.008] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4                                                                                       

[  8339.013]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                                                               

[  8339.013] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                                      

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                                                     

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                                                

[  8339.025] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 28 14:18:55 2014                                                    

[  8339.029] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"                                                                     

[  8339.032] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"                                                         

[  8339.033] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.                                                                

[  8339.033] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.                                                                       

[  8339.033] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)                                                                            

[  8339.033] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                                                

[  8339.033] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".                                                           

        Using the first device section listed.                                                                                       

[  8339.033] (**) |   |-->Device "My Graphics Card"                                                                                  

[  8339.033] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[  8339.033] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  8339.033] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  8339.033] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  8339.033] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  8339.033]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  8339.033] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  8339.033]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  8339.033] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  8339.033]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  8339.033] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  8339.033]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  8339.033]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  8339.033] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  8339.033]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  8339.033]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  8339.033] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[  8339.033] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  8339.033] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  8339.033] (II) Loader magic: 0x806c20

[  8339.033] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  8339.033]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  8339.033]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[  8339.033]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[  8339.034]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  8339.034] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  8339.037] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68b8:1002:3000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfeae0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  8339.040] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  8339.044] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  8339.047] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  8339.050] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  8339.054] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  8339.057] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  8339.061] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  8339.064] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  8339.068] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  8339.071] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  8339.075] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  8339.078] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  8339.082] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  8339.086] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  8339.089] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  8339.093] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  8339.096] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  8339.100] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  8339.104] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  8339.108] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  8339.111] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  8339.115] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  8339.119] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  8339.123] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  8339.127] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  8339.130] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  8339.130] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[  8339.130] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  8339.131] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[  8339.131] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[  8339.131] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glamoregl

[  8339.131] (II) UnloadModule: "glamoregl"

[  8339.131] (II) Unloading glamoregl

[  8339.131] (EE) Failed to load module "glamoregl" (module does not exist, 0)

[  8339.131] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  8339.131] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  8339.132] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8339.132]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[  8339.132]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[  8339.132] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  8339.136] Loading extension GLX

[  8339.136] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[  8339.136] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[  8339.136] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8339.136]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 7.2.0

[  8339.136]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  8339.136]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[  8339.136] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

        ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

        SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

        AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

        AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

        ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

        ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

        ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

        CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

        BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

        Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

        AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

        AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

        CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

        CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

        ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

        TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

        TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

        PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

        VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

        VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

        VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,

        OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN,

        HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,

        BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

        KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

        KABINI, KABINI, KABINI

[  8339.148] (--) using VT number 7

[  8339.179] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[  8339.179] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  8339.179] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  8339.179] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[  8339.179] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  8339.179] (**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

[  8339.179] (**) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling" "on"

[  8339.179] (**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

[  8339.180] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[  8339.180] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[  8339.180] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series" (ChipID = 0x68b8)

[  8339.180] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  8339.180] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  8339.180] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[  8339.180] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[  8339.180] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[  8339.180] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[  8339.180] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8339.180]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.6.0

[  8339.180]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[  8339.180] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[  8339.180] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: enabled

[  8339.180] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[  8339.180] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[  8339.220] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

[  8339.222] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[  8339.260] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

[  8339.291] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 has no monitor section

[  8339.330] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[  8339.332] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[  8339.370] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0

[  8339.401] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-1

[  8339.401] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 57e0  Serial#: 122080

[  8339.401] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2011  Week: 3

[  8339.401] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  8339.401] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[  8339.401] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 48  vert.: 27

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.631 redY: 0.349   greenX: 0.341 greenY: 0.622

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.058   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 75  vid: 36737

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  477 x 268 mm

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 155 MHz

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: E2260

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 103LTPG3L080

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6de057e0dc0100

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0):    0315010380301b78ea9535a159579f27

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0):    0e5054a54b00b3008180818f714f0101

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0):    010101010101023a801871382d40582c

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0):    4500dd0c1100001e000000fd00384b1e

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0):    530f000a202020202020000000fc0045

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0):    323236300a20202020202020000000ff

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0):    003130334c545047334c3038300a00ba

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-1

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[  8339.402] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 connected

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 using initial mode 1920x1080

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :3fdee000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:3f7d7000

[  8339.403] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[  8339.403] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  8339.403] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  8339.403] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  8339.403] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  8339.404] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8339.404]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[  8339.404]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  8339.404] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  8339.404] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  8339.404] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  8339.404] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  8339.404] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  8339.404] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[  8339.404] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r600

[  8339.404] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 8640K

[  8339.404] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 928335K

[  8339.404] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[  8339.404] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[  8339.405] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[  8339.405] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[  8339.405] (II)         Solid

[  8339.405] (II)         Copy

[  8339.405] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[  8339.405] (II)         UploadToScreen

[  8339.405] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[  8339.405] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[  8339.405] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[  8339.405] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  8339.405] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[  8339.405] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[  8339.405] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[  8339.405] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  8339.406] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

[  8339.406] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "AccelDFS" is not used

[  8339.406] (--) RandR disabled

[  8339.441] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[  8339.441] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[  8339.441] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[  8339.441] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[  8339.441] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[  8339.441] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[  8339.441] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[  8339.444] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized r600

[  8339.444] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[  8339.446] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[  8339.540] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  8339.541] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  8339.541] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  8339.541] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  8339.541] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  8339.541] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8339.541]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.8.1

[  8339.541]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  8339.541]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[  8339.541] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  8339.541] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  8339.541] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  8339.541] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  8339.541] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  8339.541] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  8339.542] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4/event1"

[  8339.542] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  8339.542] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  8339.542] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  8339.542] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  8339.617] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  8339.617] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  8339.617] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  8339.617] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  8339.617] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  8339.617] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  8339.617] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  8339.617] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  8339.617] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  8339.617] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3/event0"

[  8339.617] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  8339.617] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  8339.617] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  8339.617] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  8339.618] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  8339.619] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[  8339.619] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  8339.619] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  8339.619] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB Optical Mouse'

[  8339.619] (**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[  8339.619] (**) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  8339.619] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x461 Product 0x4d65

[  8339.619] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  8339.619] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  8339.619] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[  8339.619] (--) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  8339.619] (II) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  8339.619] (II) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  8339.619] (**) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  8339.619] (**) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  8339.619] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.0/input/input6/event3"

[  8339.619] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id  :Cool: 

[  8339.620] (II) evdev: USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  8339.620] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  8339.620] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  8339.620] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  8339.620] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  8339.621] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  8339.621] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  8339.621] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  8339.621] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  8339.622] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[  8339.622] (**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  8339.622] (**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  8339.622] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard'

[  8339.622] (**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: always reports core events

[  8339.622] (**) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  8339.622] (--) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Vendor 0x4ca Product 0x27

[  8339.622] (--) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Found keys

[  8339.622] (II) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  8339.622] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input7/event4"

[  8339.622] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[  8339.622] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  8339.622] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  8339.622] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  8339.623] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[  8339.623] (**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  8339.623] (**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  8339.623] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard'

[  8339.623] (**) Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: always reports core events

[  8339.623] (**) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  8339.624] (--) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Vendor 0x4ca Product 0x27

[  8339.624] (--) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Found 20 mouse buttons

[  8339.624] (--) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Found keys

[  8339.624] (II) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[  8339.624] (II) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Configuring as mouse

[  8339.624] (II) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  8339.624] (**) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  8339.624] (**) evdev: Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  8339.624] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.1/input/input8/event5"

[  8339.624] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Lite-On Technology Corp. USB Multimedia Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  8339.624] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  8339.624] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  8339.624] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  8339.625] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event2)

[  8339.625] (**) PC Speaker: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  8339.625] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  8339.625] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22496

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  8348.215] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22496

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  8355.955] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  8452.521] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22496

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  8452.522] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  8452.651] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22496

[  8452.651] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[  8452.651] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[  8452.651] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  8452.652] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  8452.771] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22496

[  8452.771] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  8452.772] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[  8500.111] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 22496

[  8500.111] (II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[  8500.111] (II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[  8500.111] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[  8500.112] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

----------

## Frikiman34

Por cierto, no se poque ve a la grafica como la 5770 cuando la mia es 6770 (creo que la 6770 estaba basada en la 5770)

----------

## Frikiman34

Me acabo de dar cuanta que no tengo glamor instalado (jajajjaj por eso no funciona) ahora lo instalo y cunato como va!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Frikiman34

Nada, todo sigue igual   :Confused: 

----------

## ensarman

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Driver

viendo el wiki, se recomienda glamor para tu tarjeta :S no se por que en archlinux si funcionó ya que el problema era bien parecido, no cargaban los efectos de escritorio :S... en ese caso lo mejor es que uses el etodo de  aceleracion EXA 

bueno tambien fijeate que tienes la use acl habilitada en el wiki hay un seccion  que habla de eso mismo y que tienes que dar ciertos permisos:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon#Permissions

esperame hasta mas tarde... voy a la casa de mis padres donde instalé ese archlinux con esa ati y te paso exactamente el archivo de configuracion que use...

mientras tanto ve viendo el wiki y asegurate que todos los pasos estan bien realizados, tb despues pasate por la wiki de archlinux hay algunas configuraciones de ejemplo que te pueden servir

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Performance_tuning

tambien ve eliminado el USE acl, puede ser que eso te este dando problemas. luego haces un:

emerge --changed-use --deep @world

----------

## Frikiman34

Por el momento he probado a quitar y poner la use "acl" (acl y -acl) y en ambos casos todo funciona muucho peor  :Sad: 

----------

## ensarman

hola perdon por la demora, recien llego a la casa de is padres para mostrarte la config que te prometi

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
```

```
sudo lspci -v -s 01:00.0

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 3030

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at fbec0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        I/O ports at de00 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at fbe00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon

```

```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-radeon.conf 

Section "Module"

        Load "dri2"

        Load "glamoregl" 

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Radeon"

    Driver "radeon"

    #Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

    Option "AccelMethod" "glamor"

    Option "ColorTiling" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## Frikiman34

Eres un crack!! Creo que me ha funcionado!!!! Estoy ahora mismo en gentoo con fluxbox y me va a minecraft a de 50 a 60 fps!!! (Es lo único que he probado, no puedo cantar victoria hasta que no vea que kwin se mueve como debe, ¡Pero es una buena noticia!) Muchas gracias por tu tiempo y dedicación!  :Smile: 

No sé porqué no funcionó la primera vez......

Estoy instalando kde, ahora te digo como va kwin y compañía  :Smile: 

----------

## Frikiman34

Kde y kwin van fluidisimos (igual o mejor que en arch) ¡Gracias de nuevo!

----------

## ensarman

de nada y gracias por tu atención  :Wink: 

----------

## papu

apenas tengo tiempo de leer el post y contestar luego lo miro mejor,

yo usaba ati 5850 y hace  unos dias pase a la radeon r9 270 ( que usa radeonsi con el mismo xf86-video-ati)  , en lugar del firmwarexxxx yo uso  el ucode el cual se ha de cargar manual mente en el kernel( eso ya lo pone en el manual de ati de gentoo)  a mi me funcionaba bien la neuva también lo hace correctamente aunque no tiene aun soporte uvd,  otra cosa es que a ti te fuera mas rapido en archlinux eso ya no puedo decirtelo, tengo activado glamor2d.

mira el dsmeg a ver si te carta el firmware bien.

estoy por el canal irc #gentoo-es

saludos, ad1

----------

## ensarman

asu... no se... tendria que ir denuevo a la casa de mis padres que ahi eh instlado una PC con archlinux... pero si funciona la aceleracion openGL es de seguro que esta el firmware esta cargado...

----------

## Frikiman34

Si, el firmware esta cargado porque si no la tarjeta estaría berreando y se pondría a 70 ºC sin hacer nada (no funcionaría el dpm del driver libre)

----------

